
Jepsen Results against Etcd 3.4.3 - philips
https://etcd.io/blog/jepsen-343-results/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22191717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22191717),
which is arguably the more original source and was submitted a bit earlier.

